# NYU transfer to UCLA



## mmikhail (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm currently a film student at NYU Tisch 2012, and I want to apply to transfer to UCLA film for fall 2010. The problem is it says that applicants are required to complete the Gen Ed coursework prior to entry, analogous to either CA community college, another UC campus, or according to the UCLA TFT Gen Ed requirements. Being at NYU, there are 4 required courses for the major and one elective...so it seems impossible for me to meet the requirements!

Is it possible I missed something, or that high school credit counts (highly doubt), or I'm just not eligible to transfer?


----------



## Geiver (Jun 2, 2009)

The classes they require to complete their gen ed requirements are listed on the TFT website and at the UCLA registrar website. You would have to complete their equivalent at NYU. You will have to find ones with close class descriptions. In order to make sure the classes will transfer to UCLA you should call a UCLA general counselor and go over it with him/her.


----------



## AaronK (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm going to NYU in the Fall so I'm kind of curious as to why you're leaving it for UCLA.  Did you not like it?


----------



## mmikhail (Jun 6, 2009)

It has nothing to do with the quality of the school. NYU film is a really realy great program, the environment of the city and everything just didn't suit me.


----------

